# terminal colors through ssh



## cfleck (Feb 24, 2003)

i ssh to several servers to do a lot of my work and it would be nice if the color would come through on terminal.app

the color for ls comes through, but not for vim and emacs.  i get color for both if i ssh from my linux box.  any ideas?


----------



## djliquidice (Mar 4, 2003)

Try getting bash to work in darwin.


----------



## y10k (Oct 2, 2006)

mmm I got it by setting:

export TERM=xterm-color


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

y10k said:


> mmm I got it by setting:
> 
> export TERM=xterm-color



FYI, the last post was March 4th, 2003.


----------

